# Doesn't your shop deserve a sign?



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I discovered a piece of 1 x 12 pine tucked away and decided it was time to make a sign for my shop. Something that would represent my serious approach to woodworking, honor the craftsmanship of early wood artisans, and demonstrate my dedication to maintaining the traditions of the craft. 

I thought long and hard about that goal and finally came up with an image and verbiage that I think expresses exactly where I stand in this time honored avocation.

You know. Something like this.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

LOL,

That is a really nice sign!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!!! You're right. We should.

You just set the standard.

I'm gonna hang this in my area someplace.

Let's see some more!!!!!!












HJ

Rick could just write on a piece of insulation with a magic marker.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Oliver, that sign says it all. Good job.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oliver, you're a first rate Artist, as well as an artisan. 
Sometimes I look at other folks' work and think, "Well, I'd do that differently", but never with your creations; with yours I think "Damn!"


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

VERY Nice! But you left out the part about the Dragons and Damsels . . . .


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

love it...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> VERY Nice! But you left out the part about the Dragons and Damsels . . . .


I think he slew all the Dragons and now there are no Damsels in distress any more. 

Like your sign and avatar,

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Oliver.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding sign, Oliver, but what else would we expect from you. 

John, Rick ain't got no damn insulation. Word is he ain't never going to either.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Now I feel inadequate..... My shop sign just says "think"


Great job Oliver!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome sign Oliver . I swear your the last guy that needs a cnc router , great work !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

John, Rick ain't got no damn insulation. Word is he ain't never going to either.[/QUOTE]

I know he's got at least one piece about a foot square - he almost had another one, but changed his name.

HJ


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

A truly great sign for a great contributor. Well done!

HJ's is bang on as well.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Cool!!!! You're right. We should.
> 
> You just set the standard.
> 
> ...


Not sure if thats deliberate or not, but there aint two tees in honest.
Honest!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...
https://twitter.com/fagstein/status/663361329504235520


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> Not sure if thats deliberate or not, but there aint two tees in honest.
> Honest!



There is in my honesttjohn.

HJ

Got tp be a little different.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> There is in my honesttjohn.
> 
> HJ
> 
> Got tp be a little different.


Different is good, and its definitely a conversation starter, but I bet youre going to get fed up with explaining that to people after the first 100 or so :grin:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> Not sure if thats deliberate or not, but there aint two tees in honest.
> Honest!


That's so he isn't confused with the Honest John that sells "quality" used cars.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Oliver ~ Now you REALLY have started something. Almost spilled my coffee reading some of the posts. I guess I will have to create an avitar for myself.

Bob


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Oliver, keep going inspiring us, some of it may rub off on us. I'm starting to think of new things to try.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicely done, Oliver! Congrats!
Sid.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You shamed me Oliver. I finally painted and lacquered mine. Not as fancy as yours, but now I can hang it someplace where I won't bump my head.










HJ


----------

